# Happy Birthday TeachingTulip, D. Paul



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 10-03-2010:

-TeachingTulip (born 1940, Age: 70)
-D. Paul (born 1959, Age: 51)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you both.


----------



## Berean (Oct 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, happy birthday!


----------



## dudley (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my PB brothers "TeachingTulip" and "D. Paul"


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

